# RAMNIT VIRUS......HELP



## tjaraka (Jul 10, 2011)

MY PC INFECTED BY RAMNIT VIRUS....ANY ONE CAN HELP ME.....ITS VERY DISTURB ME PLEASE,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tjaraka (Jul 10, 2011)

*ramnit.c infected my pc*

anyone help,,,,,,,I'v try to reinstal my pc but not working.any one can help pleaaaaaaaasssseeeeeeee


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

You will have to read through his link and try to complete as many steps as you can NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum. Then create a new post in the Virus Forum and someone will help you remove it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Fred is correct . . Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.

This thread is closed


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

About Ramnit:

I'm afraid I have very bad news.

*Win32/Ramnit.A* is a file infector with IRCBot functionality which *infects .exe*, and *.HTML*/*HTM files*, and *opens a back door* that *compromises your computer*. Using this backdoor, a remote attacker can access and instruct the infected computer to download and execute more malicious files. The infected .HTML or .HTM files may be detected as Virus:VBS/Ramnit.A. *Win32/Ramnit.A!dll* is a related file infector often seen with this infection. It too has IRCBot functionality which *infects .exe, .dll* and *.HTML*/*HTM files* and *opens a back door* that *compromises your computer*. This component is injected into the default web browser by Worm:Win32/Ramnit.A which is dropped by a Ramnit infected executable file.

_-- Note: As with most malware infections, the threat name may be different depending on the anti-virus or anti-malware program which detected it. Each security vendor uses their *own naming conventions* to identify various types of malware._
Understanding virus names
Threat aliases for Win32/Ramnit.A

*With this particular infection* *the safest solution and only sure way to remove it effectively is to reformat and reinstall the OS*.

*Why?* The malware injects code in legitimate files similar to the *Virut virus* and in many cases the infected files (which could number in the thousands) *cannot be disinfected* properly by your anti-virus. When disinfection is attempted, the files often become corrupted and the system may become unstable or *irreparable*. The longer Ramnit.A remains on a computer, the more files it infects and corrupts so the degree of infection can vary.

*Ramnit* is *commonly spread* via a flash drive (usb, pen, thumb, jump) *infection* where it copies Worm:Win32/Ramnit.A with a random file name. The infection is often *contracted by visiting remote*, crack and keygen sites. These type of sites are *infested with a smörgåsbord of malware* and a major source of system infection.

In my opinion, *Ramnit.A is not effectively disinfectable*, so your best option is to perform a full reformat as there is *no guarantee this infection can be completely removed*. In most instances it may have caused so much damage to your system files that it cannot be completely cleaned or repaired. Further, your *machine has likely been compromised* by the backdoor Trojan and there is no way to be sure the computer can ever be trusted again. *It is dangerous and incorrect to assume the computer is secure* even if your anti-virus reports that the malware appears to have been removed.

Many experts in the security community believe that once infected with this type of malware, the best course of action is to wipe the drive clean, reformat and reinstall the OS. Please read:
*When should I re-format? How should I reinstall?*
*Where to draw the line? When to recommend a format and reinstall?*



> Whenever a system has been compromised by a backdoor payload, it is impossible to know if or how much the backdoor has been used to affect your system...There are only a few ways to return a compromised system to a confident security configuration. These include:
> • Reimaging the system
> • Restoring the entire system using a full system backup from before the backdoor infection
> • Reformatting and reinstalling the system


Backdoors and What They Mean to You

This is what Jesper M. Johansson at Microsoft TechNet has to say: *Help: I Got Hacked. Now What Do I Do?*.


> The *only way to clean a compromised system* is to *flatten and rebuild*. That’s right. If you have a system that has been completely compromised, the only thing you can do is to flatten the system (reformat the system disk) and rebuild it from scratch (reinstall Windows and your applications).


----------

